# Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB 1600Mhz Module Review



## $ingh (Oct 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/QpBfe.jpg​


Whenever I think about buying a new memory the first name that strikes in my mind is Kingston. Kingston has been designing memory modules since 1987, when they entered the market with a single product, Since then Kingston has branched out into several other products including SSD's, USB drives, flash memory, and of course expanded their memory product line.


Today we will be looking at an offering from Kingston's HyperX blu series. The HyperX name has been around for a while now and we've seen many modules fall into the series. To satisfy entry level enthusiasts, Kingston expanded their HyperX lineup by adding HyperX Blu kits. These kits consist of high performance, sleek design, Low Profile Aluminum heat spreader to improve thermal performance, and most important all at Value. The Kingston HyperX Blu (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) 8Gb Package consists of one 8Gb memory module. This particular Kingston HyperX Blu memory kit is rated at 1600MHz with a CAS latency of 10.




*Specifications*:-


•	Kit Number/Model: KHX1600C10D3B1/8G

•	Timings: 10-10-10-26

•	Capacity: 8GB (1x8GB)

•	Voltage: 1.5v (1333MHz) / 1.5v (1600MHz)

•	Frequency: 1333MHz / 1600MHz

•	Type: DDR3 Non-ECC

•	Pins: 240

•	Specifically targeted at entry level gamers and PC enthusiasts.


*Features*:-


• DDR3-1333 MHZ @ 9-9-9-24, 1.5V

• DDR3-1600 MHZ @ 10-10-10-26, 1.5V

• Low Profile Aluminum Heat Spreader

• Lifetime Warranty




*Pictures & Impressions*:-



*i.imgur.com/P58T6.jpg




*i.imgur.com/C9IWn.jpg




*i.imgur.com/Vxyvx.jpg




*i.imgur.com/8jwsP.jpg​



*Test setup*:-


The memory Module was tested on the AMD FX Bulldozer setup,  below is the mentioned Setup used for testing this module .


•	AMD BULLDOZER FX 8120 @4.5Ghz

•	ASROCK 990FX EXTREME 4

•	KINGSTON 8GB 1600 CL10

•	CORSAIR FORCE 3 60GB SSD

•	ZOTAC GTX 660TI AMP EDITION 

•	SVGTECH AOC 120 DT

•	SEASONIC PLATINUM 1000W 



*i.imgur.com/eQ4DL.jpg​


*Testing*:-



*Aida64 Memory benchmark*:-


*i.imgur.com/k83QG.jpg​


*Aida64 Memory Latency*:-


*i.imgur.com/dhpRX.jpg​


*Sisoft Sandra Memory Bandwidth*:-


*i.imgur.com/BiooK.jpg​


*Super Pi 1M*:-


*i.imgur.com/CBb7Q.jpg​


*Wprime 32M*:-


*i.imgur.com/nw8iq.jpg​


*Overclocking*:-


Overclocking greatly varies due to what hardware is being used and who is doing the overclocking. Always remember that no two pieces of hardware will perform the same, so our results will differ from what you might be able to get.

The Kingston HyperX Blu KHX1600C10D3B1/8G is a PC3-12800 kit means we're dealing with a stock clock of 1600MHz rated at cl10 . Throughout our testing we ran it at 10,10,10,26 1T and 2T.


Now Keeping the timming at cl9 and frequency @1600mhz we are able to boot in windows without any Problem.


1600mhz @cl9

*i.imgur.com/FQoWl.jpg​


Our next step is to reach 1800mhz , we tried cl10 but unable to boot in windows and tried cl11 ,this time everything works fine .


1800mhz @ Cl11

*i.imgur.com/soifO.jpg​


We ran a few tests to check for stability and we were golden! We reset the machine and attempted to run the DDR3-1866 memory multiplier but the system failed to boot, so we decided that the DDR3-1800MHz was our highest setting. After a little bit of tooling around with the various fsb settings, it was determined that the memory wouldn't handle anything over 1800mhz setting.




Final Thoughts and conclusion:-


Back to the matter at hand, the Kingston HyperX Blu memory kits are essentially the entry level HyperX product. Does that mean they aren't top of the line? Not at all! For the average user that is looking for great bang for the buck the Kingston HyperX Blu memory modules are a great buy.


*i.imgur.com/aPBuF.jpg​

We highly recommend weighing your memory needs especially if you have a limited budget. If you don’t want to spend a lot of money, but you want quality memory, choices usually become very slim. With Kingston’s addition to the value market however, the choice is much easier to make.



Pros:-


•	Great Performance
•	Lifetime warranty
•	Value for money
•	Low operating Voltage


Cons:-


•	No XMP Support
•	Less Overclocking Headroom




*Specially Thanks to Kingston For providing this review Sample.
*


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 25, 2012)

Good Review, looking forward to buy this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

Good 

PS: Some graphics are erroneous, especially super pi 1m chart.


----------



## $ingh (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Good
> 
> PS: Some graphics are erroneous, especially super pi 1m chart.



Thanks Sujay



101gamzer said:


> Good Review, looking forward to buy this



Thanks gamer


----------

